# cake decoration question - houndstooth pattern



## davidrob04 (Jun 26, 2012)

I am looking for a way to make the houndstooth design using fondant.  I have a cricut machine for cutting fondant patterns, but I can't find out which cartridge has this pattern.  I have also looked for a cookie cutter that has this pattern everywhere, and cant seem to find it.  Does anybody have any suggestions.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

There are impression mats available with just about any pattern you could think of.

I purchase mine at a brick and morter cake decorating shop.

The plastic are less expensive, but too stiff to use on already applied fondant.

Tip: buy several of the same pattern and cut to size ( height/diameter) for your most common cakes (lots lighter and way more easy to use).


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.nycake.com/stencils.aspx

Petals.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a few stencils myself.  I think they are the easiet and quickest way to decorate on fondant.  They just glide easily.  But be very careful not to move the stencil.  It will mess up the design.. but if you mess up,  you can just wipe it off and start all over again..  My favorite is the Damask design..


----------

